# Zoom Browser downloading from memory card to computer problem



## 21tones (Aug 22, 2013)

When trying to download specific images from my SD card to the computer using Zoom Browser I'm getting the following error message.
Runtime Error!
Program C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Zoom Browser EX MCU\ MCU. EXE

I then get a message from Windows saying 
Memory Card Utility has stopped working

Does anyone know what this means and how to fix it?
Apologies for my computer ignorance.
I've thought about uninstalling and reinstalling Zoom Browser but wanted to check here first.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 22, 2013)

Do you have a memory card reader? If so, just open Windows Explorer and copy the file directly from the SD card to the location you want it on your PC.


----------



## insanitybeard (Aug 23, 2013)

In my experience...... *which may be wrong*...... EOS utility is the program I use to actually download images off of the camera to PC or wherever. Zoombrowser I just use to view pictures, I did try using zoombrowser to download images from the camera and got an error just as you did, it was then I discovered I should have been using EOS utility to do it......


----------



## 21tones (Aug 25, 2013)

insanity beard
Thanks for your response. I've always used zoom browser without any problems. It's only recently that I got this message. I've reinstalled zoom browser but it hasn;t solved the problem. I can't see a way to download a single, or specified images in EOS utility otherwise I would use that.


----------



## insanitybeard (Aug 25, 2013)

Hm, I can't speak from experience regarding Zoombrowser but Canon's own blurb suggests EOS utility is what to use to transfer images:

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/Technologies_Features/Software.aspx  

I've not had a problem with EOS utility- As long as your camera is connected to the PC via USB and the PC has recognised the camera, the option on the EOS utility menu 'select and download images' will highlight and bring up a thumbnail list of pictures on the camera to select and download. At least, this is how it works with the version that was bundled with my 7D.


----------

